
How does Facebook manage 1000+ config changes a day? Config as code approach - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2016/02/holistic-configuration-management-at.html
======
mankurt
I wonder if they could have used git differently to prevent git from becoming
a bottleneck.

Instead of the landing strip approach, why can't they be OK with deploying
configs from a snapshot of git from slightly in the past?

